#  > Islam >  > Koran >  mo3jizat koran

## bouhrawa

معجزه ألهية في القرآن


وذلك من خلال الربط بين علم الأرقام ومعانيها

مثل تلك التي تخبرنا عن التساوي بين الرجل والمرأة من حيث عدد مرات

تكرار كلمة "الرجل" و "المرآة" حيث تكرر ذكر كل منهما 24 مرة.
وقد أمكنه الربط بين معنى التساوي في كل موضوع لجنسن بعدد مرات تكرارهما.

وفيما يلي أمثلة أخرى عن الربط بين تكرار المفردة في آيات القرآن الكريم والمعنى التي تتحدث عنه تلك الأيات:

1) "الدنيا" وردت 115 مرة مقابل 115 مرة لـ "الأخرة".

2) "الملاك" وردت 88 مرة مقابل 88 مرة لـ "الشياطين".

3) "الحياة" وردت 145 مرة مقابل 145 مرة لـ "الموت".

4) "النفع" وردت 50 مرة مقابل 50 مرة لـ "الضر".

5) "الناس" وردت 50 مرة مقابل 50 مرة لـ "الرسل".

6) "أبليس" وردت 11 مرة مقابل 11 مرة لـ التعوذ من الشيطان الرجيم.

7) "مصيبة" وردت 75 مرة مقابل 75 مرة لـ "الشكر".

"الصدقة" وردت 73 مرة مقابل 73 مرة لـ القناعة.

9) "الضالين" وردت 17 مرة مقابل 17 مرة لـ "الهالكين".

10)"مسلمين" وردت 41 مرة مقابل 41 مرة لـ "ال****".

11)"الذهب" وردت 8 مرات مقابل 8 مرات لـ رغد العيش.

12)"السحر" وردت 60 مرة مقابل 60 مرة لـ "الفتنة".

13)"الزكاة" وردت 32 مرة مقابل 32 مرة لـ "البركة".

14)"العقل" وردت 49 مرة مقابل 49 مرة لـ "النور".

15)"اللسان" وردت 25 مرة مقابل 25 مرة لـ البهجة والأحتفال.

16)الرغبة وردت 8 مرات مقابل 8 مرات لـ "الخوف".

17)التحدث على الملأ وردت 18 مرة مقابل 18 مرة لـ الخطبة.

1"الظلم" وردت 114 مرة مقابل 114 مرة لـ "الصبر".

19)"محمد" وردت 4 مرات مقابل 4 مرات لـ "الشريعة".

20)"الرجل" وردت 24 مرة مقابل 24 مرة لـ "المرآة".

وبمعجزة أخرى تأمل عدد مرات تكرار المفردات التالية:

1) "الصلاة": 5 مرات.

2) "الشهر" : 12 مرة.

3) "اليوم": 365 مرة.

4) "البحر": 32 مرة.

5) "الأرض(اليابسة)": 13 مرة.


 ملاحظة: الأرض = البحر + اليابسة = 32 + 13 = 45.


ربنا ما خلقت هذا باطلاُ سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين.


((سبحان الله)).



kan eimand vertaalt to nederlands pls

----------

